# Raspberry Pi owners?



## GaleDribble (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi there... I'm thinking of getting a RaspberryPi but am having trouble thinking of what to actually use it for. What are you using yours for?


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2014)

I have two Pi's and don't really use them these days.

Good for those into GPIO / electronics addons.

As a small form factor general purpose machine, they are underwhelming and costs stack up by time all built and done.   Can get something peppier, multi-core, more RAM, etc. instead.

I've been spending more times with my PogoPlugs (rooted and Debian or Arch installed instead).  Cheaper and more robust (SATA, USB3, Gbit).  They are slacky too but Pogos had been like < $10 delivered. So hard to complain.


----------



## trewq (Nov 25, 2014)

I have two. I use as a plex client and the other is just sitting on my desk not being used.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> I've been spending more times with my PogoPlugs (rooted and Debian or Arch installed instead).  Cheaper and more robust (SATA, USB3, Gbit).  They are slacky too but Pogos had been like < $10 delivered. So hard to complain.


I have one of those and keep meaning to get around to root & play with it.  Do you have a link to a howto?

I had an idea to make a portable ipod classic with my raspberry pi...

http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=91042

...but I suspect battery life would be horrible.

It's sitting about a foot from me and I'm not using it much at the moment.  I've been playing more with my Beaglebone Black, which is a similar device but better documented (and runs OpenBSD).  In truth though...I'm just playing with it.

I love all these little form factor boxes but their hardware limitations ultimately make them toys.  Unfortunately, there's no battery so portability is severely impaired.  There was a nice kit where you could hook up a lithium battery, touchscreen, etc. to the BBB but it was about $400...

I used to run a Soekris as a home firewall and it was awesome...I regret selling it and should get another one.  But that had 4 NICs.


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I have one of those and keep meaning to get around to root & play with it.  Do you have a link to a howto?


Which model of the Pogo do you have?  Docs vary for them.  Will pluck one that is right.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 25, 2014)

I've got an RPi at home that I use for network monitoring and home surveillance (mainly it's just a dumb IP camera and my NAS does all the thinking).

I've also got an RPi that I'm renting from FitVPS that I primarily use for personal testing and development as well as an L2TP VPN for when I need to test things from outside of the US.

I don't plan on getting anymore RPis but I have a long list of embedded solutions that I plan to get and play around with (MinnowBoard, Beaglebone Black, Banana Pi, and HummingBoard are the ones I can think of off the top of my head).


----------



## JahAGR (Nov 25, 2014)

I got a Banana Pi. It is neat. SATA port won me over I think.

Planned to go into a car PC project, but until I get the other parts of that figured out it's serving as an rtl_tcp spectrum server.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 25, 2014)

I did some projects with my Raspberry Pi:









It might not be the fastest cpu and you might not run a RAID-10 with it but it has network and USB to connect your electronic stuff to your scripts and the internet.

My setup is:

Electronic stuff <-Wire-> Arduino <-USB-> Raspberry Pi <-WLAN-> Router <-VPN-> VPS

So I can control all of my stuff at home through a simple webpage.

Raspberry Pi is running Debian and a lot of Ruby scripts and a lighttpd server with some php scripts.

There is still a lot of free RAM left for additional scripts.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Nov 25, 2014)

Mine is collecting dust at the moment, but in past it was used to test a custom WebKit-based browser we were developing. After making it run we were concerned with profiling and improving its performance, and the pi was a great prototyping platform


----------



## bizzard (Nov 26, 2014)

Have two, only one in use at the moment. At home, connected to a 512Kbps connection, and an 80GB old IDE HDD. Using to download torrents and other stuffs, so that I can watch them when I am back at home. Also runs a looking glass and few other test scripts.


----------



## Mid (Nov 26, 2014)

mine is also collecting dust, bought it to use like a low end desktop. It might seem like a low cost one, but the addons really add up the cost (5v 2amp adapter, hdmi supported display or a hdmi-vga convertor, powered usb hub, etc) and you have to be vigilant on buying those as there are many fakes out there.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey there,

I've got a pi running:


openvpn (client mode)
cups ([email protected] without having my printer directly on the internet)
a sixxs tunnel to provide ipv6 @home as isp is still lame..
nginx+php-fpm: poweradmin
powerdns: 

local caching ns
serving zones available only over the lan / vpn
its also a master for zones served by another pdns instance on the net: so i can edit the zones via poweradmin and the changes propagate in notime , also this way i dont need php,nginx etc on the other box
serving static files: it's sometimtes handy to log in, start a download via aria2, then head home and be happy to realize the 6G file is already on the lan (I dont have a nas or home server etc.)


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 26, 2014)

(cant edit)

well an advice: I think if you can afford it you should look for other boxes as the cpu rpi has is quite old now. there are others out there with better cost/value


----------



## Kephael (Nov 26, 2014)

Raspberry pis are toys, I was given one and I may use it for a digital systems class I need to take. I've deployed about ten of them for use as controllers for crypto mining setups.


----------



## pcan (Nov 26, 2014)

A quick recap of the Raspberry Pi's I've put to good use at home or work:

- 1 RDP thin client, connected to a 23'' monitor. I use it all the day.

- 1 digital signage: it drives a LCD TV that shows some statistics and greetings in the company lobby. It is basically a web browser.

- 5 environement monitors for network racks, with dual external temperature probe. I also use them as TFTP servers for device firmware (IP phones, etc) and iperf benchmarks (to test network quality). They repaid themselves 100 times over the day I averted the meltdown of a expensive piece of equipment that was inside one of the racks, while the supposedly redundant cooling failed.

- 3 dataloggers for MT transformers (they record on a mysql database the current and voltage on the 380V side - the transformers are about 1 MW each). I use external USB sensors.

- 1 audio streaming device, with the Volumio application.

For reliable 24/7 use, a good power supply (with thick USB cable) and a good SDcard are vital.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Which model of the Pogo do you have?  Docs vary for them.  Will pluck one that is right.



Thanks!  There was some deal I saw on LET...got it for $6.71 from Amazon.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 26, 2014)

There were some hosting offers before...one I'm still aware of is this from @rds100 on LET:

https://www.fitvps.com/members/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0

$60/year for a Pi with a 32GB USB.  Not something I'd be interested in personally...for one thing, I'm wondering how much network traffic a Pi can really push.


----------



## rds100 (Nov 26, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> There were some hosting offers before...one I'm still aware of is this from @rds100 on LET:
> 
> https://www.fitvps.com/members/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0
> 
> $60/year for a Pi with a 32GB USB.  Not something I'd be interested in personally...for one thing, I'm wondering how much network traffic a Pi can really push.


The correct ordering URL is https://www.fitvps.com/p/35


----------



## William (Nov 26, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> There were some hosting offers before...one I'm still aware of is this from @rds100 on LET:
> 
> https://www.fitvps.com/members/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0
> 
> $60/year for a Pi with a 32GB USB.  Not something I'd be interested in personally...for one thing, I'm wondering how much network traffic a Pi can really push.



~25TB each way. The port craps out at 90Mbit.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 26, 2014)

@Kephael: originally i've also bought mine to build stuff on it


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 26, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> for one thing, I'm wondering how much network traffic a Pi can really push.


CPU model : ARMv6-compatible processor rev 7 (v6l)
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency : MHz
Total amount of ram : 485 MB
Total amount of swap : 0 MB
System uptime : 45 days, 6:39,
Download speed from CacheFly: 3.87MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 862KB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 1.87MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 1.12MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 1.23MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 1.92MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 1.17MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 1.27MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 1.33MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 1.46MB/s
I/O speed : 20.0 MB/s

Here's a quick overview of my RPi.


----------



## drmike (Nov 26, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Thanks!  There was some deal I saw on LET...got it for $6.71 from Amazon.



Ahh the 4 base unit minus the SATA and some other stuff...

If you can tolerate ArchLinux:

http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv5/pogoplug-series-4

That covers the A3 model, but I expect it to work on that A1 model.

Are you a Debian guy?


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Are you a Debian guy?


Meh - Linux is Linux so anything works.  Is there a separate Debian guide?  

I've never used Arch but could certainly try it - it's not like I'm trying to run Linux on a Pogo out of any burning sense of practicality  :lol:


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> That covers the A3 model, but I expect it to work on that A1 model.


Nope.  But this one looks promising for the A1:

http://blog.vinnymac.org/?p=242

EDIT: Or not 



```
# ssh [email protected]
Corrupted MAC on input.
Disconnecting: Packet corrupt
#
```


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 27, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> Hi there... I'm thinking of getting a RaspberryPi but am having trouble thinking of what to actually use it for. What are you using yours for?


We tried but were unsuccessfull to set one up to do nothing but a web browser in our lobby with a wide screen to display a status/network program to clients in the lobby.  The problem was the device couldn't handle FLASH (then again what devices can?).  We got it running fine otherwise, just couldn't run a flash program due to cpu load.


----------



## GreenHostBox (Nov 30, 2014)

I might buy Raspberry Pi for some testing. Cost is very affordable


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 5, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Nope.  But this one looks promising for the A1:
> 
> http://blog.vinnymac.org/?p=242
> 
> ...


Not to turn this into a blog about Arch on Pogo, but I did get this to work by reverting to the stock firmware, and using the official installation instructions, which is what I should have done the first time.

Details if anyone is curious: https://raindog308.com/arch-linux-on-a-pogoplug-v4-a1-01/


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2014)

There are indeed @raindog308 Debian how-to's... Let me see if I can find one for that model while doing an install on some fresh A3 models this weekend.

The A1 on paper *appears* to be the same everything as the A3, just lacks some of the additional connectors.

Arch is alright... I am a Debian person, so I try to get Debian going on these A3's.  Have a few Arch loaded Pogo's but they are kind of idle boxes - one does Tor + Torrents.   I haven't branched out to be real comfortable and adopting of Arch otherwise.

Nice write up on your blog BTW.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 6, 2014)

Pretty cool... got me wanting to buy one now, i am not quite sure what i would use it for though.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 6, 2014)

OpticServers said:


> Pretty cool... got me wanting to buy one now, i am not quite sure what i would use it for though.


I have the same impulse every time someone posts as 128MB VPS offer  :lol:


----------



## drmike (Dec 6, 2014)

OpticServers said:


> Pretty cool... got me wanting to buy one now, i am not quite sure what i would use it for though.



A3's are a hefty $12.99 on Ebay.. sometimes less    It's all day able to be found otherwise in the $20 or less bracket...

Uses, hmmm, doing a barebones DLNA server with one to serve up content to TV.  That one has a big fat USB3 external drive tethered to it.

Have another one with various network daemons for networking, filtering ads, etc.

A third one runs torrents and TOR... although not doing one inside the other.

Two others are development / testing boxes to see what else I can get the boxes to do with various daemons going.

Issue with these really is the RAM limit.  Only real fault I have with these.  More RAM would be very good.  Pogo folks cheaped out / traded ports for cost of RAM.  It's hard on the board RAM sadly or I'd upgrade one and try it.

I think the Sheevaplugs have serviceable RAM, but they are hardly seen these days.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 6, 2014)

oooooo they have HDMI Ports i may get one and set up a multi media pc or something for my tv in my room.. Netflix and such


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2014)

OpticServers said:


> oooooo they have HDMI Ports i may get one and set up a multi media pc or something for my tv in my room.. Netflix and such



The Raspberry Pi's do have HDMI, the pogos do not 

If the Pi interests you, give a look at the Banana Pi.  It's compatible with Raspbian and lots of overlap.  It has dual core + more RAM + SATA.  Cost is a little more, but I think worth it.


----------



## EnveraHost (Dec 7, 2014)

I utilize mine as a media streaming server. A great alternative to Google Chromecast!


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2014)

EnveraHost said:


> I utilize mine as a media streaming server. A great alternative to Google Chromecast!


Which media server software are you using?


----------



## stim (Dec 7, 2014)

I have mine glued to the back of the TV. HD streaming with RaspBMC and some plugins = awesome. minDLNA streams music around the house.

I also installed Ruby + Sinatra and use it as a surprisingly capable platform for developing small web apps. Also it's an always-on seedbox for (legal) torrents. Further, I've been able to stream live DJ sets from my house using Icecast and connecting to the server with Mixx from a laptop.

There is still room for my arduino project. I am building my own grow-cabinet, the environment of which will be monitored and controlled by the arduino, which in turn is controlled by the Pi from anywhere in the world. I'll stick a camera in there too so I can see my beauties in full bloom. 

For 30 Euro, a fantastic investment IMO.


----------



## pcan (Dec 7, 2014)

TurnkeyInternet said:


> We tried but were unsuccessfull to set one up to do nothing but a web browser in our lobby with a wide screen to display a status/network program to clients in the lobby.  The problem was the device couldn't handle FLASH (then again what devices can?).  We got it running fine otherwise, just couldn't run a flash program due to cpu load.


We use the Raspberry Pi to show the general statistics of our company solar panel installation. The plant has 12000 panels that are covering the roof of 3 large buildings, and has been commissioned in 2012 with a flash based application made by the german company SMA. It quickly became apparent that the "professional" SMA flash application could not cope with the number of inverters involved (almost 200). It often became unstable and needed a restart before the end of the day. We scrapped the application and coded a new one that reads the data directly from the 6 plant supervision interfaces (SMA webboxes). The application is installed on a Raspberry Pi and writes the data on a MySQL database hosted on a small VmWare VPS. The fancy real-time global statistics are computed and combined with some plant pictures and data on a slide show. As added bonus, I was able to put the Raspberry Pi inside the back of the display case (see picture). This easy to service installation is simple with no video cables or PC's laying around. It's working 24/7 since 2013.

As added bonus, the mysql database is used to analize historical trends, and the real-time data is feed into a simple script running on the Rpi itself that send email warnings to the maintenance crew (we can immediately check tripped switches or faulty inverters). 


Front of the display



Back of the display


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 8, 2014)

pcan said:


> We use the Raspberry Pi to show the general statistics of our company solar panel installation. The plant has 12000 panels that are covering the roof of 3 large buildings, and has been commissioned in 2012 with a flash based application made by the german company SMA. It quickly became apparent that the "professional" SMA flash application could not cope with the number of inverters involved (almost 200). It often became unstable and needed a restart before the end of the day. We scrapped the application and coded a new one that reads the data directly from the 6 plant supervision interfaces (SMA webboxes). The application is installed on a Raspberry Pi and writes the data on a MySQL database hosted on a small VmWare VPS. The fancy real-time global statistics are computed and combined with some plant pictures and data on a slide show. As added bonus, I was able to put the Raspberry Pi inside the back of the display case (see picture). This easy to service installation is simple with no video cables or PC's laying around. It's working 24/7 since 2013.
> 
> As added bonus, the mysql database is used to analize historical trends, and the real-time data is feed into a simple script running on the Rpi itself that send email warnings to the maintenance crew (we can immediately check tripped switches or faulty inverters).
> 
> ...



Wow, it's a neat display. Did you/your company build it or is it bought ?

Maybe you should blur the MAC address that we can see on the label.


----------



## rds100 (Dec 8, 2014)

MilesWeb.com said:


> Thanks for the information


Offer incoming...


----------



## pcan (Dec 8, 2014)

SentinelTower said:


> Wow, it's a neat display. Did you/your company build it or is it bought ?


It's a sample of our 2007 line of displays. The inox steel frame is from the standard product catalog, the glass is cut on custom size.

We are currently running a final deep discount clearance of this old display line (raw LCD monitor and glass only - no frame) on 10.4, 15, 17 and 37 inch sizes. It's a clever combination of a LCD panel (composite, DVI and VGA inputs) and a special glass. A magnet keeps the glass firmly over the LCD panel. If the LCD is turned off, the display looks like a common, slightly dark mirror. It was expensive and has been sold mainly to luxury hotels. The LCD monitor is compliant to european market requirements (but many have been installed in Dubai) and is meant to be inserted inside plasterboard walls or furniture. A more recent implementation of this design concept, with full-hd displays, is currently developed and sold by www.ad-notam.com at obviously high prices.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2014)

I like stand displays but they are quite expensive: http://www.proshop.dk/AV-moebel-og-stativ/SMS-Media-Cabinet-Indoor-Totem-Double-55-2418473.html

Looking forward for recommendations in Europe.


----------

